# New diy sump build



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys/gals i have finally decided to upgrade from my existing sump to a 125G DIY sump (72 x 18 x 22) to ease out my maintenance, water changes as well as increase the water flow. I will be moving this sump into my basement in the furnace room. My display tank is sitting on the main floor/fmly room. My furnace room in in the basement diagonally across my display tank which is on the floor above. The total distance from my display to the furnace room is 30ft across and the height is 9ft (3ft from my sump to the ceiling + from floor above to my tank 6 ft).

My display has 2 x 1" corner overflow + i have another 1" overflow from my frag tank sitting besides my display. I would like to plumb everything in the same sump. Here are my questions which i am looking for some answers and would appreciate your input so i can derive the maximum benefit out of this sump.

I am trying to keep it as simple as possible. In my sump i am going to have overflow section than a section to hold 2 x 4" filter socks, a mechanical filter section holding a Skimmer, GFO+CARBON REACTORS, 13 litres of SIPORAX MATRIX), a BIG REFUGIUM and a return pump section.

> Some ideas on designing my sump (NO EXPERIENCE IN THIS AT ALL. Baffles, bubbletrap its confusing. anyways i have made a sketch diagram (see below) and would lilke to know what you guys think or shall i modify etc.)

> Considering the distance the water is going to travel what kind of RETURN PUMP i should use. I was leaning towards using an internal pump and the one that comes across my mind is Reef Octopus Water Blaster 16000 which has 4100 gph and a 16ft head high power but some are suggesting to use external pumps so i have no idea.

> Anything else that you guys might suggest to incorporate.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just noticed a minor error on the sketch above. The baffle after the mechanical filtration chamber shows 10" i will change it to 18" so that it over flows into the refugium.

Also for my return i have decided to go with an external pump. I bought the Reeflow Hammerhead/Barracuda Gold Hibrid from a fellow reefer. This pump is just 2 months old so it has quite a lot warranty on it which gives me a peace of mind for my purchase. I will be using this pump to feed my main display, my frag tank as well as my GFO and Carbon reactors through a manifold. One pump does it all. The idea is to keep it as neat and simple as possible. 

I will be running PVC through my basement ceiling and than flexible piping at the ends. I will be getting Carl @ Carl's Aquarium to do my plumbing. When it comes down to a neat and guaranteed job Carl is the guy to go with for sure 

Also since the sump will be sitting in my furnace room and the light on my refugium will only come on at night should i be worried about any condensation etc ???


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Furnace rooms are generally warm. Not sure if you have forced air and AC, you may have an issue there.

If you have your hot water tank there, you should get pipe insulation for the cold water lines.

Order a few extra seals for the pump. As much as I love ReeFlo pumps...that's their Achilles heel.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wtac said:


> Furnace rooms are generally warm. Not sure if you have forced air and AC, you may have an issue there.
> 
> If you have your hot water tank there, you should get pipe insulation for the cold water lines.
> 
> Order a few extra seals for the pump. As much as I love ReeFlo pumps...that's their Achilles heel.


Thanks yes i do have a high efficiency force air heating system and AC from Trane. And yes i do have my cold pipe lines insulated in my furnace room but i dont get much of condensation on them to be very honest.

Yeah i have heard about the seals for ReeFlo pumps and i will be ordering them just to be on a safer side. What do you think abt the design above..looks good i might add couple of extra 4" filter socks making it to 4 socks total..The entire sump will be covered up except the refugium.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Its the basic layout I prefer.

The more filter socks you can fit across the better. The baffles that dont touch the bottom but are all the way to the top, reduce the overall height that it is about 2" from the top. If there are any blockages before it, water will just spill over to the next section vs onto the floor.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wtac said:


> Its the basic layout I prefer.
> 
> The more filter socks you can fit across the better. The baffles that dont touch the bottom but are all the way to the top, reduce the overall height that it is about 2" from the top. If there are any blockages before it, water will just spill over to the next section vs onto the floor.


Very good point and for sure i will follow your instruction on this. Sorry this is my first sump build and learning my way thru with the help of you guys..My plan is to fit 4 filter socks..

Also do you think i need the MIDDLE baffle after my mechanical filtration section that comes from the top. Its there to trap bubbles but considering the length of the tank do you think i need this particular baffle?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just get a crap load of filter socks so you'll always have a clean set.

For sure keep that baffle. The ReeFlo is going to crank out the water so either diverting or closing the exit side of the pump a bit with a ball valve...it's about minimizig microbubbles entering the DT and frag system.

Running various reactors and such off a manifold, put a shut off TUBV on the branch so that you don't have to readjust the flow.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wtac said:


> Just get a crap load of filter socks so you'll always have a clean set.
> 
> For sure keep that baffle. The ReeFlo is going to crank out the water so either diverting or closing the exit side of the pump a bit with a ball valve...it's about minimizig microbubbles entering the DT and frag system.
> 
> Running various reactors and such off a manifold, put a shut off TUBV on the branch so that you don't have to readjust the flow.


I will have a gate or ball valve on the exit to control the flow as well as for each reactors. What is a TUBV?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Build the stand today with my so so Carpenter skills. Considering the size of the tank and the space in my furnace room I had to build the stand onsite. It was tough to work in confined space but i am happy how it turned out.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Great job ash 👍


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

JasonM said:


> Great job ash


Thanks buddy it's getting there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome to see dude! I'm doing the same thing in my house right now and it's almost done. If you need a hand give me a shout


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Dave for sure I will and likewise if u need any help give me a shout as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Like the looks of the water mixing station. Details? That's my next research subject for my build.

Stand looks solid too


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks Matt. Yeah it has always been my plan to use tht space for a fish room and Jason just added the extra fuel to the idea . Feel free to ask any questions abt the water change stn it's very easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballgerry (Jul 5, 2016)

Looks great so far. In my experience I would reconsider the Reeflo pump selection for a couple of reasons. They are not the best choice for high head pressure rated pumps. The GPH drops off dramatically with head pressure and the fact that seals leak over time (replacing seals is not always as easy as it sounds). The better choice in my opinion would be a magnetic driven pump such as an Iwaki RLT series pump. They are pressure rated pumps that don`t lose GPH as dramatically and you never have to worry about seals leaking. I have my display on the main floor and my sump and fish room in the basement. It has been running for over 6 years no issue (I do have a backup pump plumbed in the system just in case). I can send you some pictures if you are interested.
Gerry


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

ballgerry said:


> Looks great so far. In my experience I would reconsider the Reeflo pump selection for a couple of reasons. They are not the best choice for high head pressure rated pumps. The GPH drops off dramatically with head pressure and the fact that seals leak over time (replacing seals is not always as easy as it sounds). The better choice in my opinion would be a magnetic driven pump such as an Iwaki RLT series pump. They are pressure rated pumps that don`t lose GPH as dramatically and you never have to worry about seals leaking. I have my display on the main floor and my sump and fish room in the basement. It has been running for over 6 years no issue (I do have a backup pump plumbed in the system just in case). I can send you some pictures if you are interested.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry
Thank you so much for your valuable input. Yes please send in the pictures of your setup. I bought Reeflo pump from a fellow reefer for a very good price point and hence i could'nt turn it down. I will give it a try and if its a hassle down the road i will consider Iwaki. Thanks a lot again.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

mmatt said:


> Like the looks of the water mixing station. Details? That's my next research subject for my build.
> 
> Stand looks solid too


Mmatt the water change setup is pretty simple. As you can see i used 2 45G Brute Cans from Home Depot. Plumbing is all 3/4" because i am using Magdrive 9.5 pump that i had lying around when i built my WC station (you can pick the size of the pipe based on your pump input and output sizes). The first can on the left is my RODI bucket and the one on the right is where i mix my Saltwater. I have a float switch in my Rodi bucket to stop the water once it reaches a certain water level (4" from the top).

I have incorporated a check valve so the water from my saltwater bucket does not enter into my rodi bucket. Rest is all ball valves controlling the water..The flexible pipe which is T'ed off is used to connect to my Python pipe to do water changes. Let me know if you need a helping hand when you want to set it up...


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*DEEP SANDBED in REFUGIUM*

Ok guys so the refugium in my tank would be approximately 36 Gallons (36" x 18" x 13"). I am debating on whether or not to have a deep sand bed in there. I will have some mangroves growing in there so i guess a 4" sandbed should be more than enough..what are your thoughts..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Mangroves, IME, are more work to keep them happy and healthy. LOTS of light and regular misting of leaves to remove transpired and salt spray residue.

The "energy requirement" for growth rate for N and P fixation using mangroves is significantly higher than macroalgae. To keep the sand stirred up, drop in a few Nassarius snails.

JM2C/E


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

wtac said:


> Mangroves, IME, are more work to keep them happy and healthy. LOTS of light and regular misting of leaves to remove transpired and salt spray residue.
> 
> The "energy requirement" for growth rate for N and P fixation using mangroves is significantly higher than macroalgae. To keep the sand stirred up, drop in a few Nassarius snails.
> 
> JM2C/E


Nassarius snails are for sure going in there to keep the sand disturbed. As a matter of fact i am going to put some in my display as well...

If i am not adding mangroves than i dont think i need a sandbed that deep do i?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude!! So when are we coming over for beers!! I'd love to see this tank


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Dude!! So when are we coming over for beers!! I'd love to see this tank


Anytime buds just give me a shout lol....tomorrow is the BIGGGG day...
> Disconnecting existing sump, reactors, external refugium
> new 125G sump being installed in the basement
> running plumbing through my floor parallel to the joists..
> moving Apex downstairs and connecting everything back

Boy can you tell i am nervous and excited...hope everything goes as smooth and as planned....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fache98 (Jan 4, 2016)

Sounds like you got this! Post pics of Tomorrow journey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

fache98 said:


> Sounds like you got this! Post pics of Tomorrow journey
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so bro...will post pics on the go so all of us can enjoy the install togather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here are some before pics under the cabinet






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So the work has begun.. after lot of lifting and squeezing thru the tight spots the sump is on its place










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Rookie2013 said:


> So the work has begun.. after lot of lifting and squeezing thru the tight spots the sump is on its place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo great start looking good ash &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

JasonM said:


> Woohoo great start looking good ash


Thanks more to come Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

So nothing goes smooth  had to cut one of the front panel to remove existing sump not a big deal...by the way Apex has been disconnected










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

And the sump is out...I will sell it if anyone interested it's an aqueon proflex 4 model. Pm me if anyone needs it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Those sumps are crazy expensive and they usually sell them to people who don't know any better. 

Once a reefer gets a bit of experience in them and goes out to see other peoples tanks then they realize what they can do with a custom built sump. Then these usually end up for sale for cheaper than they should. 

I just sold two of them on Kijiji for $40 each, and the guy talked me down to $50 for both...I had to take it since he was the only person who contacted me in a month.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Those sumps are crazy expensive and they usually sell them to people who don't know any better.
> 
> Once a reefer gets a bit of experience in them and goes out to see other peoples tanks then they realize what they can do with a custom built sump. Then these usually end up for sale for cheaper than they should.
> 
> I just sold two of them on Kijiji for $40 each, and the guy talked me down to $50 for both...I had to take it since he was the only person who contacted me in a month.


Oh man tht sucks lol yeah I know when u enter the hobby u want all ready made no hassle and than we realize what a custom sump can do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*New sump reveal*

So after 2 full days of work, 40ft of piping and other plumbing accessories the new 125G basement sump has been installed, up and running. I have 3 x 1" drains (1 from my frag tank and 2 from my display). We ran 3 individual 1" drain pipes to accomodate all 3 drains. For return we ran 1.5" all the way through from basement to my family room and T'eed it off into 2 x 1" for the display and a 3/4" for the frag tank. I am very impressed by Aarson and his team from NAFB. Thank you guys for making it possible. I highly recommend them. They are truthful and honest and reliable people that has a heart for the hobby. They underquoted me for the job and yet honoured their quotation. Water changes and any other maintenance is a breeze now.

Here is the overview of the sump. It is pretty basic. The first chamber is where the water drains over (10 litres of matrix) and overflows onto a second chamber holding 3 filter socks. The water than enters the mechanical filter chamber from the bottom which holds the skimmer and my 2 reactors (GFO and Carbon) as well as another 2 litres of matrix in egg crate. After this the water passes over to the 3rd chamber which is a 36" long 36 Gallon refugium (I am lighting the refugium with Home Depot 6500kelvin bulbs which has done the job for me so far). The refugium holds only live rock (no sand i decided to go bare bottom) and various kinds of Algae (Chaetomorpha,calaurpa and sea lettuce). In this section i also have a 3rd reactor which holds another 2 litres of matrix. The water than overflows into the last and not the least the return chamber. I am going to add egg crate on to this baffle to control the algae going over to the return section. I am using Reeflow pump with barracuda setting. The pump is strong enough to provide enough flow for my display, frag tank as well as for my 3 reactors. That was the plan one pump does it all. To tell you the truth i had to use ball valves to control the flow to my reactors as well as to my display and frag tank. Here are couple of shots taken last night and yes Thank You for stopping by...Happy Reefing...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome new setup dude! Glad to see that you are happy with what you got, and I hope it keeps you happy until your next upgrade


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Awesome new setup dude! Glad to see that you are happy with what you got, and I hope it keeps you happy until your next upgrade


Next Upgrade oh yeah don't want to get kicked out  lol..yeah it makes the job a lot easier I tell u.. no more lifting buckets python pipes etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

